
Employees say Chicago startup Learnmetrics owes tens of thousands in wages - chicagoedtech
http://www.chicagotribune.com/bluesky/originals/ct-learnmetrics-employees-wage-claims-bsi-20170303-story.html
======
fnbr
This is the dark underbelly of startups. I think it's important to recognize
that this happens- founders keep thinking they can close the next funding
round, sign the next big deal, and as a result, employees pay the price.

I think it's important to recognize that this happens, and shame the founders
& investors into making good their commitments to their employees.

Also- if someone stops paying you, you should _almost always_ stop working for
them. That's a major red flag.

